# Cuyahoga Falls creek by waterworks ?



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Friend said there is a creek across the street from Waterworks park in Cuyahoga Falls Munroe Falls border line where you can fish for trout with kids once a year for free to encourage young kids to fish ?
Now I got a few questions.
1 Where is it
2 Is this true
3 if so is there always trout in there
4 can you fish it anytime
5 is there any other type of fish ?


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

well the only flowing body of water by the waterworks is the cuyahoga river...........


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

There is a pond acrossed the street from Water Works. Every Spring, the Summit Sportsmans Association, together with Cuyahoga Falls Park and Recreation department puts on a Kid's Trout Derby. Tons of fun for all... I used to be VP of Summit Sportsmans Assoc... Trout derby was always a great time and I'd encourage anyone with kids to attend. Usually is first weekend in May...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

there are suckers and bluegill and green sunfish and probably a few bass in the pond. it's worth a try, but the river can be much better.


----------



## schwing343 (Apr 11, 2006)

I remember before they drained that pond there were some nice sized carp in there, also heard there were some nice cats. Let some crappie go in there a couple months ago.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

They stock (ithink) 250 rainbow trout for the kids derby! It is the first weekend before mother's day and any1 can fish after 6pm ????? i think. I pulled out four fatboys withink an hour there the day after. Nice solid trout. ! I really wouldnt fish it any other time than the around mother's day.


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Awesome, Thanks all, Ill be up to see my folks, Ill fish at 5 pm and ill check if CFPD says anything for ya zach..LOL
Seriously, much apreciated.


----------



## fishholio (May 13, 2004)

kelsey creek is the name


----------

